# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month?

## Jacob



----------


## Cathy

OMG!!!!! How cute are they???!!! :Love Heart:

----------


## Jacob

I feel so good always to own such interesting and cute animals. Actually the one in the back on top isnt even my toad and it is a wild one i found hibernating in my window well! I had kept that one and 2 other small ones in my garage hibernating until now where they are inside resenting with my pets preparing for spring and breeding. Im planning on letting them out when night temps are consitently above 55 degrees. Problem is is there so cute and i dont want to let them go because at night we have acidently run a few over when going up the drive way. I think with a pond now they will stay more towards the back yard

----------


## Cathy

I hear ya! I've become attached to my toads but if I don't release them, then I am defeating my purpose. I keep thinking about the risks of them getting run over or eaten! Yikes! When you work so hard to keep them fed, housed & healthy... it's hard not to become attached to their adorable little faces! But... in a couple months there will be tons of toadlets hopping around outside and I will start the process all over again to release next year, so unless I get another tank, I'll need the one I have now and you can't keep toadlets in the same enclosure as adults because the adults could kill them! I'm trying to put together a plan to build a greenhouse and would like to make it environmentally friendly for toads, which it will include a small indoor pond/fountain, large enough for them to roam around and I can turn it into a safe haven for them!

----------

